# Is IBS permanent??



## beis (Jul 9, 2002)

Is it?


----------



## Tricky (May 3, 2000)

no - just can seem like it....


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

No, you'll only have it for the rest of your life.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

it's like a boomerang... you get it to go away, and it comes back and hits you in the ...







... unless you manage to get it stuck in a tree... but someone is usually kind enough to return it to you... and then you're back at square one







lol (like my analogy?







)


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

It's a good question. Since IBS is somehow related to hormones, although no one can say how. It does seem to develop in women during adolescence and decline in women after menopause. I don't know what the statistics are for men.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

IBS is considered a chronic condition. Some people go into remission and some manage it well, but its likely to be life long and hopefully in the future they will get better at figuring it all out, but cells in the gut wall are very important to IBS and not something they can cure yet.Gail, here is some hormone info for you, if you have not seen it. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hormonesand%20ibs.html Hormones are players, serotonin is probably one of the most imporant chemicals at the moment which does not seem to be regulating right between the brain and the gut and back at the 5ht3 and 5ht 4 levels which is one of the things they are aware of so far.


----------



## Bunny (Jan 6, 2000)

I know of 2 people who say their's went away. One of them had it since childhood and it stopped when she was 40.By the way, beis, you are now the second person on this list from Israel! There is one other person someone put me in touch with, but she doesn't post much.Get in touch!


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Eric, Thanks for the link. The article looks really interesting. I'll read it now.


----------



## beis (Jul 9, 2002)

So are there any people here that got rid of IBS in a short time (and can give tips), like two years, and can now eat and do things that are usually causing a more severe IBS symptoms?


----------



## Dave-G (Feb 2, 2002)

After 9 years of suffering with very serious IBS D, I was lucky enough to find this site six months ago. At that time, I felt virtualy incapable of even leaving the house, let alone get another job or live a normal life.I was lucky enough to find two now very good friends whom I could chat with on MSN and they both helped me through the rough times. Also so many members on the BB have helped me with all my endless questions of what I could eat with all my various symtoms. After 2 months I managed to feel confident in taking on a 10 week job 10 miles away and four weeks ago started a job 20 miles away, which involves travelling 60 -100 miles to sites some days.All I can advise is that your IBS may not go away, but with the help of this site, you may be lead a fairly normal life, hopefully. GOOD LUCK!







Dave.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Dave, glad your back to work and doing better.


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

I don't know if IBS goes away, much as I'd like to think it might, but not all the perceptions about when it strikes are accurate. Mine began as I turned 60. Definately post-menopause, and stress related. It's been nearly two years now and I seem to be getting a handle on it except for a major bloating problem. Less than a year ago I was diagnosed with GERD and a hiatal hernia. For some reason these seem to occur along with IBS in some of us. I guess I should be thankful for a lot of past "good" years. It's almost as though how I've handled stress all my life finally caught up with me.


----------

